# Show your BMX  Display.



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2022)

This is nothing that I have, or know much about, but this nice display was in the booth at the local Wahoos Fish Tacos.



I see about a gazillion PK Rippers out on the Strand, so it was cool to see this poster with all the signatures on it.



I have no clue who Dick Cheeseburger is, but I like the guy already.
Anyway, I thought some of you guys might like to see this display.
They had a ton of Skate/Snowboard & BMX racing memorabilia hanging on the walls.


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 25, 2022)

A _BMX News_ poster I made a couple years back for others to display.


----------

